# Dexter Morgan



## Downing403 (Nov 25, 2013)

My dexter morgan drawing! I know i messed uo the hair pretty bad, im gonna work on fixing that another day but i'm liking the overall outcome of it! feel free to post any tips that could help me make this better, its always appreciated!


----------

